# NVIDIA GeForce FX5200 or NVIDIA Geforce 4 TI 4200?



## nix (Nov 26, 2004)

is NVIDIA GeForce FX5200 better or  NVIDIA Geforce 4 TI 4200 better? i have read in some tech websites (like anandtech and others) that FX gives better frame rates at higher resolutions than at lower resolutions.  
and also TI 4200 gives better frame rates at lower resolutions when compared to FX 5200. anyone knowing more abt this please reply. 

i'am a casual gamer who wants to play the latest games at high detail. which card do you recommend for me. i'm ready to play the latest games even at lower resolutions. i just want to play the latest games at high detail . doesnt matter what the resolution. even low resolution is okay for me as long as the game is playable.


----------



## Slam Team (Nov 26, 2004)

*FX 5200*

GeForce FX 5200 is better ...than GeForce 4 Ti 4200...

FX has better picture clarity...than TI ...

So I recommend u use FX 5200...as it runs all the latest games and supports the latest of the DirectX 9 series..i.e. DX 9.0 C, and it can play all the latest games at low resolutions ...at excellent frame rates...

Or the other preference wud be ATI 9600 series...I don't know much about 9600 but..it surely out performs FX 5200 ...but I don't know how much 9600 costs...jus do an RnD on google to find it out !!!


----------



## nix (Nov 26, 2004)

*hi*

thanks for the reply slamteam. looking for more replies.


----------



## game_dev (Nov 26, 2004)

Between the 2 cards you specified, GeForceFX 5200 is the better choice. It supports the Pixel Shader model 2 (DirectX 9.0) (DirectX 9.0C has pixel shader model 3.0 which is not supported by GeForceFX 5200. For that you will require GeForce 6x00 series card). As you said that you want to play games at high detail, the pixel shader would be useful. It will give you 'playable' framerates on the latest games (at a low rez like 640x480 or 800x600).


Bye


----------



## Prashray (Nov 27, 2004)

GeForce FX 5200.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 27, 2004)

Well wouldnt recommend Both the cards.....but since u are limited on ur choice then I suppose go in for Fx5200 since its easily Available under 2K and being a Direct x9.0 compatible card it will provide some decent frame rates at normal resolutions but dont just expect Higher resolutions for Games Like Doom 3 and Hl2 As it will just kill the card....


----------



## theraven (Nov 27, 2004)

fx 5200 : DX 9 based card
Geforce Ti 4200 : DX 8.1 based card

Fx 5200 : lowest card in the fx series
Geforce 4 Ti 4200 : one of the top cards in the GF4 series

althot im not sure the 4200 beats the 5200 ... but if u can get the 4400 or 4600 then get it
they give better frame rates
the 5200 is DX 9 based but whats the use of supporting new technology when u cant run it properly ?


----------



## techno_funky (Nov 27, 2004)

go for the fx 5200 (im using it ) 
since it does support dx9 
but as raven said 
and thts the fact the Ti will outperform the fx 5200


----------



## Intruder (Nov 29, 2004)

*Alert!*

Same was the question b4 me some months b4
there was 1 more choice.. the nVIDIA GeForce MX 440
and i went for it.. i had to change it within a week.. it showed such absymal performace that my Intel chipset was better supported by games !

GeForce Ti  is better than MX >>> reasons are many.. i dont want to tell it here 

GeForce FX is better than Ti >>>  newer technology.. blah blah..

but FX is costlier... so I went for Gigabyte Radeon 9200 SE for 1000 more than my old MX card als o I got a fre Copy of Ubisoft s Game WILL ROCKand a PowerDVD5.0 


havent played willrock.. but UR went balzing.. so was NFS UG PES3 and all,. this is a much better preforming card. I can assure u. Go for it , if u like .


----------



## allajunaki (Nov 29, 2004)

Ok... Facts 'o' matic
FX is NOT BETTER Than Ti.
@least not the 5200 series.. Oh please...

FX 5200 supports DX 9 , Sure it does..... But switch to DX9 mode then u got urself a nice Slidshow of ur fav. game here...
Yeah, i will get flamed here... No biggie, Just see HL2, It defaults to DX8 when it detects FX5200 or FX5600 card...

In case u guys dont know, Please read the review and threads that discuss FX perfiormance.. It was a Disiaster, and still a disaster for Nvidia.. thats why 6xxx series have a completly new architecture (GF4 ti was an Evolution of Gf3 Ti which was derived off Gf2  which inherited its properties from Gf1)
FX was completly new line and they messed up big time, So 6xxx series (or Nv4x ) is completly new.

and yeah so in effect Ti is better than FX , esp the lower end FX series
(when i bought my card , I found that my 4ti4400 is faster in DX8 than FX 5600 was @ DX9)


----------



## theraven (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: Alert!*



			
				Intruder said:
			
		

> Same was the question b4 me some months b4
> there was 1 more choice.. the nVIDIA GeForce MX 440
> and i went for it.. i had to change it within a week.. it showed such absymal performace that my Intel chipset was better supported by games !
> 
> ...



what u couldnt read my post or what?
BTW ... MX in ANY series literally mean "Scaled Down"
the later onboard graphics are better than that
and like i always say. .. rather a top of the line of an older than a scaled down version of a newer
my geforce ti 200 beats the cr@p outta the mx 
sheesh


----------

